# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  नाभी टलना

## donsplender

*नाभी टलना* 

मित्रों मुझे एक आम तौर पर होने वाली समस्या के बारे में डिटेल में जानकारी चाहीये वो है —नाभी टलना !!

मित्रों इस समस्या में जैसे अपने हाथ की नाड़ी फडकती है ठीक वैसे ही ठीक अपनी नाभी के सेन्टर पोईंट पर फडकन होती है !!

जब ये फडकन नाभी के सेन्टर पोईन्ट से डिस्टर्ब हो के दायें—बायें या उपर नीचे हो जाता है तो पेट सम्बन्धि विकार पैदा हो जाते है !!

जैसे पेट दर्द, मरोड़ के साथ दस्त, उल्टी करने का मन होना आदि !

इसके बारे में और कोई विशेष जानाकरी किसी के पास हो तो अवश्य यहां सांझा करे !!

जैसे इस समस्या से कैसे निपटना ?, आयुर्वैद में इसके समम्बन्ध में कुछ बताया गया है या नही ?

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

नाभि का खिसकना - 
योग में नाड़ियों की संख्या बहत्तर हजार से ज्यादा बताई गई है और इसका मूल उदगम स्त्रोत नाभिस्थान है। - आधुनिक जीवन-शैली इस प्रकार की है कि भाग-दौड़ के साथ तनाव-दबाव भरे प्रतिस्पर्धापूर्   वातावरण में काम करते रहने से व्यक्ति का नाभि चक्र निरंतर क्षुब्ध बना रहता है। इससे नाभि अव्यवस्थित हो जाती है। 

इसके अलावा खेलने के दौरान उछलने-कूदने, असावधानी से दाएँ-बाएँ झुकने, दोनों हाथों से या एक हाथ से अचानक भारी बोझ उठाने, तेजी से सीढ़ियाँ चढ़ने-उतरने, सड़क पर चलते हुए गड्ढे, में अचानक पैर चले जाने या अन्य कारणों से किसी एक पैर पर भार पड़ने या झटका लगने से नाभि इधर-उधर हो जाती है। कुछ लोगों की नाभि अनेक कारणों से बचपन में ही विकारग्रस्त हो जाती है। - प्रातः खाली पेट ज़मीन पर शवासन में लेतें . फिर अंगूठे के पोर से नाभि में स्पंदन को महसूस करे . अगर यह नाभि में ही है तो सही है . कई बार यह स्पंदन नाभि से थोड़ा हट कर महसूस होता है ; जिसे नाभि टलना या खिसकना कहते है .

यह अनुभव है कि आमतौर पर पुरुषों की नाभि बाईं ओर तथा स्त्रियों की नाभि दाईं ओर टला करती है। - नाभि में लंबे समय तक अव्यवस्था चलती रहती है तो उदर विकार के अलावा व्यक्ति के दाँतों, नेत्रों व बालों के स्वास्थ्य पर भी प्रतिकूल प्रभाव पड़ने लगता है। दाँतों की स्वाभाविक चमक कम होने लगती है। यदाकदा दाँतों में पीड़ा होने लगती है। नेत्रों की सुंदरता व ज्योति क्षीण होने लगती है। बाल असमय सफेद होने लगते हैं।आलस्य, थकान, चिड़चिड़ाहट, काम में मन न लगना, दुश्चिंता, निराशा, अकारण भय जैसी नकारात्मक प्रवृत्तियों की उपस्थिति नाभि चक्र की अव्यवस्था की उपज होती है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

- नाभि स्पंदन से रोग की पहचान का उल्लेख हमें हमारे आयुर्वेद व प्राकृतिक उपचार चिकित्सा पद्धतियों में मिल जाता है। परंतु इसे दुर्भाग्य ही कहना चाहिए कि हम हमारी अमूल्य धरोहर को न संभाल सके। यदि नाभि का स्पंदन ऊपर की तरफ चल रहा है याने छाती की तरफ तो अग्न्याष्य खराब होने लगता है। इससे फेफड़ों पर गलत प्रभाव होता है। मधुमेह, अस्थमा, ब्रोंकाइटिस जैसी बीमारियाँ होने लगती हैं।
- यदि यह स्पंदन नीचे की तरफ चली जाए तो पतले दस्त होने लगते हैं।
- बाईं ओर खिसकने से शीतलता की कमी होने लगती है, सर्दी-जुकाम, खाँसी, कफजनित रोग जल्दी-जल्दी होते हैं।
- दाहिनी तरफ हटने पर लीवर खराब होकर मंदाग्नि हो सकती है। पित्ताधिक्य, एसिड, जलन आदि की शिकायतें होने लगती हैं। इससे सूर्य चक्र निष्प्रभावी हो जाता है। गर्मी-सर्दी का संतुलन शरीर में बिगड़ जाता है। मंदाग्नि, अपच, अफरा जैसी बीमारियाँ होने लगती हैं।
- यदि नाभि पेट के ऊपर की तरफ आ जाए यानी रीढ़ के विपरीत, तो मोटापा हो जाता है। वायु विकार हो जाता है। यदि नाभि नीचे की ओर (रीढ़ की हड्डी की तरफ) चली जाए तो व्यक्ति कुछ भी खाए, वह दुबला होता चला जाएगा। नाभि के खिसकने से मानसिक एवंआध्यात्मिक क्षमताएँ कम हो जाती हैं।
- नाभि को पाताल लोक भी कहा गया है। कहते हैं मृत्यु के बाद भी प्राण नाभि में छः मिनट तक रहते है।
- यदि नाभि ठीक मध्यमा स्तर के बीच में चलती है तब स्त्रियाँ गर्भधारण योग्य होती हैं। यदि यही मध्यमा स्तर से खिसककर नीचे रीढ़ की तरफ चली जाए तो ऐसी स्त्रियाँ गर्भ धारण नहीं कर सकतीं।
- अकसर यदि नाभि बिलकुल नीचे रीढ़ की तरफ चली जाती है तो फैलोपियन ट्यूब नहीं खुलती और इस कारण स्त्रियाँ गर्भधारण नहीं कर सकतीं। कई वंध्या स्त्रियों पर प्रयोग कर नाभि को मध्यमा स्तर पर लाया गया। इससे वंध्या स्त्रियाँ भी गर्भधारण योग्य हो गईं। कुछ मामलों में उपचार वर्षों से चल रहा था एवं चिकित्सकों ने यह कह दिया था कि यह गर्भधारण नहीं कर सकती किन्तु नाभि-चिकित्सा के जानकारों ने इलाज किया।
- दोनों हथेलियों को आपस में मिलाएं। हथेली के बीच की रेखा मिलने के बाद जो उंगली छोटी हो यानी कि बाएं हाथ की उंगली छोटी है तो बायीं हाथ को कोहनी से ऊपर दाएं हाथ से पकड़ लें। इसके बाद बाएं हाथ की मुट्ठि को कसकर बंद कर हाथ को झटके से कंधे की ओर लाएं। ऐसा ८-१० बार करें। इससे नाभि सेट हो जाएगी।
- पादांगुष्ठनासास्  र्शासन उत्तानपादासन , नौकासन , कन्धरासन , चक्रासन , धनुरासन आदि योगासनों से नाभि सही जगह आ सकती है .
- 15 से 25 मि .वायु मुद्रा करने से भी लाभ होता है .
- दो चम्मच पिसी सौंफ, ग़ुड में मिलाकर एक सप्ताह तक रोज खाने से नाभि का अपनी जगह से खिसकना रुक जाता है।

----------


## donsplender

Thank u friend *INDIAN_ROSE22*  for detailed information !!

----------


## Krishna

कोई यदि UP के पास रहता हो तो इस समस्या के लिए मुझ से मिल सकता है | मैं जाता हूँ इस कार्य विधि को |

----------


## donsplender

> कोई यदि UP के पास रहता हो तो इस समस्या के लिए मुझ से मिल सकता है | मैं जाता हूँ इस कार्य विधि को |


friend if any video available please link !

----------


## badboy

Indianrose bhai ji kripya naabhi ko sthayi roop se theek karne ka koi upaay hai to batane ki krapa kare

----------


## badboy

Or aap ne jo haath ko kohni se pakad ke jhatke se kandhe ke paas lane ke liye bataya hai, kripya ise vistaar se batane ki krapa kare. Aapka bahut aabhari rahunga ji. Dhanyawad

----------

